

Fundrise Launches Crowdsourced Real Estate and Business Investment in VA, DC - checker
http://dc.urbanturf.com/articles/blog/buy_shares_in_local_businesses_through_fundrise/5878

======
cfontes
Really nice Idea...

I wonder how you can manage that after the deal is done, is the site going to
administer the real estate in some way?

or it's only connecting people and it's their problem?

~~~
checker
I think the company manages it for you for the length of the deal and you cash
out at the end. Good question about what happens afterwards.

